# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Ask/Tell Me About >  >  Tell me about how to buy things off the internet if I'm under 18

## Lseadragon

For reasons of ordering various limited CDs and tapes and downloads, I would like to be able to purchase stuff over the internet. But being a 16 year old there does not seem to be a viable way to do this. For both PayPal and a debit/credit card you need to be over 18. Is there any other way it can be done, or a certain credit/debit card without this age limit, or something else I don't know?

----------


## TheUnknown

Prepaid cards, goto store and buy them OR better idea, if you have a bank account see if they offer free gift cards.  Use to buy.

Or just steal someone's credit card info, I'm sure they'll never notice.

----------


## Replicon

Has "you have to be over 18" ever stopped you from clicking through to a porn site? Just saying...  :smiley:

----------


## C911

> Has "you have to be over 18" ever stopped you from clicking through to a porn site? Just saying...



Never stopped me.

Pre-paid cards are your best bet. Just go to Walgreens and purchase one. You will feel cool because you have something that looks like a credit card, and you will be able to use it like a credit card. Problem solved.

----------


## Replicon

Another option: PayPhrases: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amazon_...azon_PayPhrase

----------


## Bizarre Jester

> Has "you have to be over 18" ever stopped you from clicking through to a porn site? Just saying...



 This is more complicated then that

I guess having a parent or adult order it for you is not an option. The prepaid cards will probably work but they are getting more strict about stuff like this.

----------


## Portalboat

Well, if you have the money to buy the card, they probably don't care.

(and I don't think they should)

----------

